# No SA during job interview!



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

I had a job interview today and walked in there like I was this incredibly confident person. I kept great eye contact with all 3 interviewers, was friendly and smiley with everyone, remembered and used the name of all the people I was introduced to, and drove through a big city in rush hour to get there. I don't mind if nobody else reads or answers this, or even whether or not I get the job, I'm still proud of myself! :boogie


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

That's awesome falling snow! Being interviewed by 3 people would make me 3 times as nervous. That's a big accomplishment, you should be really proud of yourself!


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

You should be proud of yourself. That's quite impressive. I hope you land one of these gigs!


----------



## falling snow (Jan 10, 2007)

Thanks, both of you! I was just having a bit of a boast, it was a nice surprise to see your replies. 

Now if only I could manage to fake it in other situations the way I did today....


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

:banana way to go!


----------



## nesteroff (Nov 14, 2003)

alright, good for you falling snow!


----------

